# Lake Jackson (Florala, AL)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Me and Logan were going to go offshore but w/ 2-4's and rain,,,,,,nahhhhhh!
So I got home from work and slept an hour or so then loaded up the puddle jumper and headed to Lake Jackson. The wind was blowing purty good and it was choppy a bit but we still launched. Well, as soon as the boat hit the water and I tried cranking her up...I was bragging about her to a marine mechanic that was working on a boat and guess what....she wouldn't run right!!!! I noticed gas coming from the carb. I decided to load it up and told Logan sorry! THen I told him to just pull it up into the shade and tore off the carb. Cleaned it up as much as I can and put her back on....Fired right up, but was running rough.  I guess that's what happens when you don't use it all year!!! While I was working on it Logan done caught a small bass from the dock!!!:thumbsup:








We decided to run it out and chance it....it ran rough but was running!:shifty:
We trolled a small crank bait while we were headed to the other side of the lake and I caught a small bass:thumbsup:








When we got to the other side we threw worms/cranks/spinners...Logan caught a small bream on a rattle trap, and then started getting hits by some Pike/Jack/Chain Pickerel (whatever you wanna call em) left and right!!!:thumbsup: Only brought in a few small ones but we didn't get goose egged!!! Saw several crackers boiling the water but never would eat any artificial baits and I didn't bring any wigglers! All in all it was a fun day and since we have never fished it, it was great!


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Awesome report!

We spent a week at the State Park Campground on Lake Jackson a couple summers ago and had a great time.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Great report!! Y'all are gonna hit the jackpot one of these trips 
1 request
Can you turn the volume down on the shorts?

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Great report!! Y'all are gonna hit the jackpot one of these trips
> 1 request
> Can you turn the volume down on the shorts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner



You see I haven't been wearing my famous fishing shirts!!! That's turning it down a bunch!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Lake Jackson is a pretty place. Never fished it although I only live 20 minutes from it. Just don't waste a trip over on the weekend. It gets really crowded with boat traffic.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Lake Jackson is a pretty place. Never fished it although I only live 20 minutes from it. Just don't waste a trip over on the weekend. It gets really crowded with boat traffic.


Yeah, no doubt about that....I've been there tons skiing and tubing but never fished it but after spending 50 bucks fer a license that is only good until August I decided to hit all the bama areas close to the house!!! I'm probably 15 minutes from Jackson....:thumbsup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

At least you did not get towed in like I did last weekend. Nice report Jason and you guys caught fish.
WhyMe 
Mako my Dayo


----------

